# Desktop computer can't acquire and IP address.



## jake1 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have my desktop computer(Dell XP) and my wireless(Dell Inspiron B120 XP). The B120 is connected through a Linksys wireless G router and an Intel Pro Mini-Pci 2200 card. The B120 works fines but the desktop computer says limited or no connectivity and cannot acquire an ip address. Any advice on what to do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

